# 1000 grit Abranet



## larryc (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been using Abranet for some time now and I really like the way it lasts without clogging. However, I like to finish up with 1000 grit before I go to MicroMesh and I have been unable to find 1000 grit Abranet.
Anybody know where it can be purchased?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't seen 1000, the 600 was the highest I found. that doesn't
mean it isn't out there, just that I haven't seen it.

If you DO find it, you should skip the first three micromesh pads, as you'd
be going backwards.


----------



## larryc (Sep 5, 2011)

So 1000 grit sandpaper (or Abranet) is not the same as 1000 grit MicroMesh?
(I haven't seen 1000 grit MM but just trying to compare apples to apples.)


----------



## lwalden (Sep 5, 2011)

http://beavertools.com/index.php/mk9a-203-1000-mirka-abranet-3-in-mesh-grip-disc-1000g-qty-50.html

And Chuck's right, you'd be taking a big step back since the numeric designations are not comparable. attaching a chart Jeff created that's in the Library, shows that 1000 grit would fall between the MicroMesh 2400 and 3200 designation.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 5, 2011)

larryc said:


> So 1000 grit sandpaper (or Abranet) is not the same as 1000 grit MicroMesh?
> (I haven't seen 1000 grit MM but just trying to compare apples to apples.)



Correct. Many of the materials have their own scales, which makes it a
bit more confusing for us. Lyle posted the chart.. I'd keep that tacked up
somewhere because it is easy to lose track and step backwards. And to 
confuzzle things a bit more, many of the polishing compounds we use will
fit into that chart SOMEWHERE   .. but they don't use the same scale either,
and we'll end up going backwards again.


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 5, 2011)

Steve at Turningwood.com Has Abranet @ 1000:

http://www.turningwood.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=T&Category_Code=AN3


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 5, 2011)

larryc said:


> I have been using Abranet for some time now and I really like the way it lasts without clogging. However, I like to finish up with 1000 grit before I go to MicroMesh and *I have been unable to find 1000 grit Abranet*.
> Anybody know where it can be purchased?


 
Try keying in "abranet 800 grit" or "abranet 1000 grit" or possibly just "abranet" in Google and press the enter key. You will have hundreds of places to choose from.

I use abranet 320, 400, 600, 800, 1,000 and 2,000. Their is a product called ABRALON which is just abranet on a thin foam backing and I have it in 2000 grit and have seen it as high as 4000 grit. Again, just Google "abranet 4000" or Abralon 4000" for dozens of places to buy it.

Here is a good place to start looking and comparing prices to.... http://mirka-online.com/index.php/s...discs-1.html?gclid=CIC9757ChqsCFWUZQgodAQjG1Q


----------

